# The BMW 3.0 CSL Homage: The details!



## thunderkyss (Oct 5, 2013)

Dammmm she fine!!!


----------



## Travys (May 3, 2015)

Bravo. Crazy Hot!


----------



## BMWFrenzy (Jun 30, 2015)

Superb looks! Good read


----------



## eLECTRO eDITION (Jun 14, 2011)

..another article on the amazing 3.0 CSL Hommage concept car.

Posted from "THE VERGE" by Chris Ziegler
BMW fixed the 3.0 CSL Hommage concept car, and now it looks amazing
http://www.theverge.com/2015/8/13/9147755/bmw-30-csl-hommage-r-concept-car


----------

